# Wolfsbarsch Mariniert in Alufolie



## Klaus-a. (5. April 2006)

Hallo gemeinde,habe ich doch heute mal gekocht bzw.Fischgebacken.

So das Rezept.....
Zutaten
2 ganze Fische Wolfsbarsch
2 Zitronen
6 Knoblauchzehen
Salz
Cayennepfeffer
6 El. Olivenoel
Zubereitung:
Die Zitronen auspressen und den Saft in ein becher geben.
Den Knoblauch schälen und und klein-fein zerhacken mit in den Becher geben,mit Salz und Cayennepfeffer pikant würzen zu einer Marinade.

Die Fische ausnehmen,schuppen,säubern.Von innen und außen mit Küchenpapier trockentupfen.
Die Fische jetzt mit der Marinade bestreichen.
Die Fische habe ich in Gefrierbeutel gepackt damit der Kühlschrank nicht nur nach Knoblauch stinkt. 2Std. ziehen lassen.

Die Fische in einer Alufolie legen zu drehen das ganze und im Vorgeheizten Backofen für ca. 30 min schmoren lassen.
Die Alufolie habe ich noch leicht eingestochen.

Und so sieht das ganze fertig aus.
Ich kann nur sagen super Lecker.

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/778/fisch10es.th.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/4608/fisch25gl.th.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/7231/fisch34cj.th.jpg

Guten Appetit..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch Mariniert in Alufolie*

Gutes Rezept, nur wärs mir persönlich etwas zuviel Zitrone 8ich nehm da lieber Olivenöl mit nem "Schuss" Zitrone).
Aber das hätte ich trotzdem gerne fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Kannst Du mir die Bilder in Originalgröße schicken?
An:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de


----------

